# Suspend-Resume successful only once? (USB)



## dndlnx (May 6, 2011)

Laptop is an X200 Thinkpad. I seem to have set up S/R correctly. I can zzz or simply close the lid, and it will wake with working wireless and mouse (track-point). I added lines to unload / load modules, including USB and UMASS, in /etc/rc.suspend and /etc/rc.resume.

USB will work after the first resume. I insert a Sandisk flash drive, it lights up, and mounts fine. But when I Suspend-Resume again, and every time thereafter, USB does not work (no light up).

Is this a common problem?


----------



## dndlnx (May 7, 2011)

Ok I was reading the FLCL, and saw this comment on a similar model:



> _If you want USB ports after suspend/resume cycle, you must build a kernel without USB support compiled in (load required USB components as modules), and unload/reload modules using /etc/rc.suspend and /etc/rc.resume respectively. _



So I will try this, but I'm not sure what to put in /boot/loader.conf


Is it simply:


```
usb_load="YES"
umass_load="YES"
```

Etc?


----------

